# Metropolis Tank by Atom Vapes



## Christos (1/7/16)

Received this tank today. 
Spare O rings are not in the pic.


First impressions are good.
Tank is quite pretty and the flavour is really good.
Im using a juice I have been vaping for a month in a reo and there is no muting and the flavour is just insane. 

Atom markets the tank as a flavour tank and so far I am really impressed. 
Using a kanger coil instead of the gclapton that came with the tank.
I'll add to the thread as I play with the tank more but initial thoughts are great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/7/16)

I am also really impressed with the flavour I am getting.

I also started using a Kanger coil today to see how it performs.

I have always loved my Subtanks but airflow was a little restricted.

Now the airflow on this tank is much better and I must say I am really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PrinceVlad (1/7/16)

@SAVapeGear @Christos does it come with the spare glass as well?


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> @SAVapeGear @Christos does it come with the spare glass as well?


Yup it does.
See initial Pic for contents of the box- i left the spare orings out of the pic.


----------



## Christos (2/7/16)

Flavour on this tank is silky smooth.
Tastes like I'm drinking the liquid but I'm not. 
Really impressed. 
I never thought it was possible to get such flavour from kangertec coils.

Refilling is straightforward and the glass mouth piece is a winner of note.

I think I now understand @Rob Fisher and the Trinity caps on the kanger tanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## PrinceVlad (4/7/16)

@Christos got mine today. Will it work with the Kanger Ceramic coils?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (4/7/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> @Christos got mine today. Will it work with the Kanger Ceramic coils?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


It should as I believe all the kanger coils are the same. 
You might need to just pull the Base of the coil out slightly.


----------



## Schnappie (17/7/16)

@Christos how are you finding the tank thusfar? I exclusively vape on ccells but i believe some juices are less suited to ceramics and i recall the gceramics in the subtank being decent before i switched to ccells. Apparently this tank has better flavour than the subtanks due to airflow design and i like the look of it so i have my finger on the trigger...


----------



## Christos (17/7/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Christos how are you finding the tank thusfar? I exclusively vape on ccells but i believe some juices are less suited to ceramics and i recall the gceramics in the subtank being decent before i switched to ccells. Apparently this tank has better flavour than the subtanks due to airflow design and i like the look of it so i have my finger on the trigger...


Loving the flavour in this tank. 
I find that the juice types I vape taste better on these kanger coils then the c cells.
I have .9 ohm cCell and .5 ohm SS cCells. 

Just as good as a fine tuned rda except this is so simple. Screw in coil. Fill tank.
Vape the great flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker (17/7/16)

Also loving this tank. The rubber airflow is a real pain but everything else about the tank is awesome. Amazing flavor, no leaks, and not very high on consumption. I haven't tried the normal kanger coils in them. 

The gclapton is brilliant with any juice and i find the gceramic to be awesome too with 50vg/50pg juice. Higher VG on the gceramic gives me a drier vape which I'm not too fond of. The consumption on the gceramic is even better though. 

I think the gceramic is also better suited to fruity/menthol flavors, with the gclapton doing better with dessert juices. Hope this helps.


----------



## Schnappie (17/7/16)

Thanks for the opinions and advice Im convinced will give this a shot. Passed it up for a glorified subtank at first but reviews I saw suggested otherwise so why not


----------



## Schnappie (18/7/16)

Picked one up at vapeclub today and yes...terrific flavour! Xxx still better on ccells but other non fruity flavours are better in this tank. Only pain is how hard it is to remove from mod due to that rubber airflow band...not cool.


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/7/16)

I would put 4 vape bands on a tank like that lol


----------



## Pixstar (19/7/16)

Does the Subtank RBA work on it?


----------

